# Help on Bounced emails (Postfix)



## millionaire_mind (May 26, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot an email issue.  My senders are not getting the email back when it bounces.  I' using Postfix.


----------



## gkontos (May 26, 2010)

millionaire_mind said:
			
		

> I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot an email issue.  My senders are not getting the email back when it bounces.  I' using Postfix.


Any log files ?
Some more information perhaps :\


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 26, 2010)

```
May 26 11:36:35 xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx postfix/smtp[10600]: 32AE7C0FC4E: to=<anemailaddress@gmail.com>, relay=gmail-
smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.43.27]:25, delay=4.7, delays=0.03/0.02/1.4/3.2, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (host gmail-
smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.43.27] said: 550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try 550-5.1.1 double-
checking the recipient's email address for typos or 550-5.1.1 unnecessary spaces. Learn more at 550 5.1.1 http://mail.google.com/support
/bin/answer.py?answer=6596 15si633470bkq.37 (in reply to RCPT TO command))
May 26 11:36:36 xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx postfix/bounce[10695]: 32AE7C0FC4E: sender non-delivery notification: 10792C0FC57
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

That shows the bounce, not how the bounce is processed after that. I guess you'll have to find out what happened to msgid 10792C0FC57.


----------

